
“insane” evacuation from NYC, movers say, as residents head south - SQL2219
https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/coronavirus-insane-exodus-nyc
======
hprotagonist
[https://local.theonion.com/8-4-million-new-yorkers-
suddenly-...](https://local.theonion.com/8-4-million-new-yorkers-suddenly-
realize-new-york-city-1819571723)

 _At 4:32 p.m. Tuesday, every single resident of New York City decided to
evacuate the famed metropolis, having realized it was nothing more than a
massive, trash-ridden hellhole that slowly sucks the life out of every one of
its inhabitants._

------
Exmoor
> The New York market has seen a 40 percent uptick in interest for move-outs
> when compared with last year

"Insane" should probably be taken in context here. A 40% uptick in business
year on year is probably pretty huge for a relatively stable industry like
moving companies. But if, say, 3% of New Yorkers move out of the city annually
and that goes up to 4.2% it's not going to have any dramatic consequences to
the city.

------
jshaqaw
NYC always has its share of people done and ready to be recycled to the
suburbs. Someone has to clear out and make room for new blood. This is pulling
forward some of that demand. None of the people I know leaving weren’t on the
fence already for years.

------
JohnTHaller
Keep in mind this is Fox. Also, I don't remember ever sharing my age or income
level with movers I've hired.

------
RickJWagner
A pandemic, big-city riots....

If we get one more pandemic sweeping through, then I'd say movements out of
population centers will really tick upwards.

~~~
jshaqaw
I get the world is more interconnected than ever before. Still, in my 45 years
this is the first pandemic. I think people expecting one every year or two
will find they are waiting a very long time.

